# eclipse speicher tuning



## PELLE (10. Mrz 2008)

> Bei mir läuft Eclipse zu 90% flüssig und ohne jegliche Hänger. Allerdings auch erst, seit dem
> ich der JVM für Eclipse 256MB Ram reserviert habe.



wo kann ich das in eclipse einstellen? Hätte 4 GB zu vergeben vllt. läuft eclipse dann besser  :wink:


----------



## foobar (10. Mrz 2008)

das kannste in der eclipse.ini konfigurieren, die liegt im Eclipseverzeichnis. Du mußt die Werte für Xms und Xmx anpassen.


----------



## maki (10. Mrz 2008)

SO starte ich Ecllispe:
eclipse.exe -clean -vmargs -Xmx1024M -Xms256M 
-XXermSize=128M -XX:MaxPermSize=256M

Kannst du aber anpassen an deine Bedürfnisse.

Wenn du Eclipse 3.2 verwendest, solltest du unter Window->Preferences->General 
einen Haken  bei "Show Heap Status" machen, so bekommst du rechts unten den Zustand des Heap angezeigt.


----------



## PELLE (10. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SO starte ich Ecllispe:
> eclipse.exe -clean -vmargs -Xmx1024M -Xms256M
> -XXermSize=128M -XX:MaxPermSize=256M
> 
> ...



Ich benutze eclipse 3.3.2.2(aktuellste)

ok meine werte bzw. die "Variablen" sind jetzt anders wie bei dir:


```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize 256M
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
```

wie gesagt bei 4GB könnte ich der Perm(anentSize) ruhig 1 GB geben wenns hilft (viel hilft viel hier?)

Ich habe das hier im google gefunden:

wobei hier ist das problem, dass der Typ von Variablen spricht die ich nicht alle habe z.B.PermSize habe ich net? Kann man das einfach adden?



> Now let's assume that you are not encountering any exceptions and Eclipse is running just fine, but you would like to improve the performance. I have found 2 rules of thumb when tweaking the heap size and permSize  for Eclipse to maximize performance, and that is to 1) give the VM as much ram as you can spare and 2) set your min and max  values to the same amounts to avoid resizing. While neither of these guidelines are revolutionary I have found using them both to really help improve performance; in the case of MyEclipse 4.0.3 on Eclipse 3.1 my subjective perception of the performance increase is anywhere from 50% to a 100% increase on my machine (your mileage may varry depending on hardware, current arguments, etc).
> 
> For a machine with 512MB of ram with the developer mainly using just Eclipse (any maybe a browser and IM) I would suggest the following arguments: -vmargs -Xms256m -Xmx256m -XXermSize=64m -XX:MaxPermSize=64m
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

Ein Gigabyte brauchst du definitiv nicht.
Eclipse hat eigentlich nur ein Performance Problem für Heavy User unter Windows, da Windows aggressiv auslagert und Eclipse daher ständig swappen muss.
Mit Linux wird on demand geswappt, daher läuft Eclipse dort bei aureichend RAM nach meiner Erfahrung ausgezeichnet.
Wenn du Windows User bist, verbiete Windows zu swappen.


----------



## PELLE (10. Mrz 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Gigabyte brauchst du definitiv nicht.
> Eclipse hat eigentlich nur ein Performance Problem für Heavy User unter Windows, da Windows aggressiv auslagert und Eclipse daher ständig swappen muss.
> Mit Linux wird on demand geswappt, daher läuft Eclipse dort bei aureichend RAM nach meiner Erfahrung ausgezeichnet.
> Wenn du Windows User bist, verbiete Windows zu swappen.


 ok das swapping gibts bei mir eh net da ich windows xp normalerweise mit fester swap laufen habe oder mal ohne aus testgründen...


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok das swapping gibts bei mir eh net da ich windows xp normalerweise mit fester swap laufen habe oder mal ohne aus testgründen...


Feste Größe löst das Problem nicht. Muss komplett deaktivert werden, sonst wird Eclipse ständig in den Swap verbannt.


----------



## PELLE (10. Mrz 2008)

super danke dir! swap file ist off auch wenn manche windows jünger der Meinung sind das wäre ungesund.... doch meine 3DZeiten sind vorbei daher benutze ich keine Anwendung die 4GB braucht bzw. eine NoMemory Exception auslösen würde


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

Läuft es jetzt auch besser?


----------



## PELLE (10. Mrz 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Läuft es jetzt auch besser?


ich habe stark den eindruck das beim 2. starten von eclipse sprich aus dem speicher raus der start länger geht  :lol: das sehe ich daran, das der grüne balken mehr zuckelt vorher gings das schnurstracks durch nach rechts  :lol:


----------



## byte (10. Mrz 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Gigabyte brauchst du definitiv nicht.


Also bei großen Legacy Anwendungen mit nicht nur vielen sondern teils großen Klassen, braucht man wirklich ein Gigabyte. Bei mir läuft der Heap regelmäßig voll (Min=Max=1GB bei mir), wenn ich an den "falschen" Klassen arbeiten muss.  
Ich würde Eclipse gerne mit 2GB laufen lassen, geht aber leider nicht. Daher hilft manchmal nur Auto. Build auszuschalten.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

Der HEAP ja, aber der PermGenSpace? Der hat ja nichts mit deinen Klassen, sondern mit den von Eclipse geladenen Klassen zu tun. 
Wenn du dein Eclipse also nicht auf mehere GB aufplusterst, sollest du keinen so großen PermGen benötigen.


----------



## byte (10. Mrz 2008)

Achso, ne den hab ich natürlich nich so hoch.  Da reicht ja 128 oder vlt. 256.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, ne den hab ich natürlich nich so hoch.  Da reicht ja 128 oder vlt. 256.


Genau


----------

